# residential mobile home parks in spain



## poppy52

hi there

would like info on yor experiences/advice on living permanetly on mobile home parks in spain 

thank you


----------



## Stravinsky

poppy52 said:


> hi there
> 
> would like info on yor experiences/advice on living permanetly on mobile home parks in spain
> 
> thank you


Hi there

Are you talking about motorhomes, or these 40ft "statics"

No experience personally but from what I have read on various forums:

1. Make sure they are legal sites
2. Make sure they are licenced for the number of homes they have on the site


----------



## chris(madrid)

Make sure they're TRUE 365day sites. Some say "All Year" then shut the office for a Month so the owner gets a break. This from Spanish friends who have a CABIN on one.


----------



## sonbabe

*mobile home parks*



poppy52 said:


> hi there
> 
> would like info on yor experiences/advice on living permanetly on mobile home parks in spain
> 
> thank you


Hi,i am a newbie so hope i have done this right
I dont live in spain yet but looking to move over there permantley in the next few months in mobile home on a park site.I was close to buying one on a parc until i found out at the last minute that the owners were trying to screw me for more money.i then discovered that they had mislead me from start to finish.With mobile parks do not touch a parc called (m/monte Parc) this is a new parc whom i was referred to by ((spain/p/homes))apparantly these have ruined quite a few peoples lives through deception and taking peoples money, even some of mine. i have heard bad news on these.But all though this happened to me it hasnt put me off.you just have to have your witts about you and not have the wool pulled over your eyes.Good luck anyway . if you need to ask anything about this i will try to help anyone.because whose dream wants to be turned into a nightmare.


----------



## jandjlin

*jandjlin want further information on m/monte/parc we are having problems our email i*



sonbabe said:


> Hi,i am a newbie so hope i have done this right
> I dont live in spain yet but looking to move over there permantley in the next few months in mobile home on a park site.I was close to buying one on a parc until i found out at the last minute that the owners were trying to screw me for more money.i then discovered that they had mislead me from start to finish.With mobile parks do not touch a parc called (m/monte Parc) this is a new parc whom i was referred to by ((spain/p/homes))apparantly these have ruined quite a few peoples lives through deception and taking peoples money, even some of mine. i have heard bad news on these.But all though this happened to me it hasnt put me off.you just have to have your witts about you and not have the wool pulled over your eyes.Good luck anyway . if you need to ask anything about this i will try to help anyone.because whose dream wants to be turned into a nightmare.


we are jand jlin and are having problems with a malaga monte parc holiday home, between alaughin de la torre and alaugh grande is this the same park. look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## sweetie

sonbabe said:


> Hi,i am a newbie so hope i have done this right
> I dont live in spain yet but looking to move over there permantley in the next few months in mobile home on a park site.I was close to buying one on a parc until i found out at the last minute that the owners were trying to screw me for more money.i then discovered that they had mislead me from start to finish.With mobile parks do not touch a parc called (m/monte Parc) this is a new parc whom i was referred to by ((spain/p/homes))apparantly these have ruined quite a few peoples lives through deception and taking peoples money, even some of mine. i have heard bad news on these.But all though this happened to me it hasnt put me off.you just have to have your witts about you and not have the wool pulled over your eyes.Good luck anyway . if you need to ask anything about this i will try to help anyone.because whose dream wants to be turned into a nightmare.


I have to say that I am shocked at this negative feedback. I for one have been a resident on M M Parc for 18 months after living on a previous park in spain, and have loved every bit of it. I would recommend it to anyone. It is british owned. Completley legal and the lady owner has worked hard to ensure that the right people move on this park. They are vetted carefully, standards are high, and we all want a park owner to maintain the standards. I am sorry that you experienced this bad experience, and obviously by the tone of your writing you want to do damage. I am very concerned about this as I know the park owner is an honest hard working woman who believes in what she is doing. Also bed publicity like this could ruin my life at the park. 

*ALL I CAN SAY TO EVERYBODY THAT IS LOOKING FOR THE DREAM - YOU MUST COME AND SEE FOR YOURSELF. IF YOUR A SERIOUS BUYER THEN YOU WILL NOT NEED TO LOOK ANY FURTHER. I HAVE SEEN IT GROW AND MATURE. THERE IS NO OTHER PARK LIKE IT IN SPAIN. MAKE AN APPOINTMENT WITH THE OWNER AND MEET HER YOURSELF *


----------



## sweetie

jandjlin said:


> we are jand jlin and are having problems with a malaga monte parc holiday home, between alaughin de la torre and alaugh grande is this the same park. look forward to hearing from you.


Hi

The name of the two towns are Alhaurin de la Torre and Alhaurin el Grande. Both beautiful places, just like the park itself and its staff.. The mobile home owners are mostly retired and are extremely nice, genuine people. We welcome people who are proud to be part of this beautiful park. Please come along to meet us. Dont destroy our lovely life. Be open minded and dont listen to vindictive gossip mongrels.


----------



## Stravinsky

sweetie said:


> Be open minded and dont listen to vindictive gossip mongrels.


I dont think they were. They were saying that THEY had had problems there


----------



## Rocky11

Stravinsky said:


> I dont think they were. They were saying that THEY had had problems there


Hi I am new to this.
I have recently visited this mobile home site with a view to buying.I was very impressed with the site and especially the staff there. Lorraine the owner along with Ray the salesman were there to meet us. I must say that their welcome was tremendous,drinks waiting and at no time did we feel pressured.Olga in the office was a great help as she lives on site she relayed her own experiences of living there,a truly great asset to have. I am rather concerned at reading some things on here as the owners that we spoke to were all very complementary and say it is the best move they have ever made. I would really appreciate any comments,especially from the people who appear to be having problems with a home they have on this site as this could influence my decission.


----------



## sweetie

*Malaga Monte Parc*



Stravinsky said:


> I dont think they were. They were saying that THEY had had problems there


Good Morning Stravinsky.

Your right, other than, with respect, they are not saying that they had had problems there, but are having problems there. I would urge them to take the correct route and and talk to the owner. Obviously if its because of issues such as none payment of rent, then that becomes a legal and contractual issue. I am aware that if the owner cnnot reslove the issues that there is a complaints procedure in place, which is on the wall in the office giving them the name and address of the inspector at the Junta De Andalucia. Hope this helps.


----------



## Stravinsky

Yes thanks for that .... the fact that people have had to post on here in the first place probably means that its ongoing ...... maybe the owners might want to comment 



sweetie said:


> Good Morning Stravinsky.
> 
> Your right, other than, with respect, they are not saying that they had had problems there, but are having problems there. I would urge them to take the correct route and and talk to the owner. Obviously if its because of issues such as none payment of rent, then that becomes a legal and contractual issue. I am aware that if the owner cnnot reslove the issues that there is a complaints procedure in place, which is on the wall in the office giving them the name and address of the inspector at the Junta De Andalucia. Hope this helps.


----------



## irving

poppy52 said:


> hi there
> 
> would like info on yor experiences/advice on living permanetly on mobile home parks in spain
> 
> thank you


 We purchased a holiday home at Malaga Monte Park and we have no problems the site is peaceful and the people are all very friendly. We purchased our mobile from Spain Park Homes that was my problem as he has ignored his responsibity for the guarrantee, leaving Monte Park to sort any minor defects. So be warned only buy through the site office or salesman Ray. Come and enjoy life like we do.


----------



## memoia

*One of the best Mobile home sites in Spain*

Hello Poppy,

I live on a prodominantly British site where the mobile homes are owned by young at heart senior citizens.

We have everything we want including: restaurant/bar dance hall/ swimming pool/ 2 bowling greens/ shop/ internet connection/ and lots of fun in the sun.

This is a beautiful part where you would be wise to learn some of the language because once we leave the site, we are in the proper Spain.

The site fees are very reasonable and the British owners will do everything in their power to make their residents happy.

I noticed a picture of a dog as your icon and would advise that no dogs are allowed here. This assures peace at night for everyone.

Memoia. Perulaca, Los Gallardos, 40 miles North of Almeria


----------



## Whitehouse

Hi

I am new to this forum and came across your reply to an enquiry regarding the Malaga Monte Parc Holiday Village. Me and my husband are looking for a park home near to Malaga Airport and close to Alhaurin el Grande where my daughter is thinking of buying a park home also. We want to be near to her and I was considering visiting the Monte Parc.

Could you give me any info? We are looking to retire next year and wondered how expensive it would be to live on this park. Do they have resale Mobile Homes for sale also? What is the average weekly running costs would you say and how would you rate the location and facilities there? Did you buy from the site office or through an agent?

Lots of questions I know but I believe in researching this type of venture, I hope you don't mind me contacting you.

Also my daughter tells me there is a prison in the locality of Alhaurin de la Torre, is it close by?

Many thanks for any advice / info you can provide.















sweetie said:


> I have to say that I am shocked at this negative feedback. I for one have been a resident on M M Parc for 18 months after living on a previous park in spain, and have loved every bit of it. I would recommend it to anyone. It is british owned. Completley legal and the lady owner has worked hard to ensure that the right people move on this park. They are vetted carefully, standards are high, and we all want a park owner to maintain the standards. I am sorry that you experienced this bad experience, and obviously by the tone of your writing you want to do damage. I am very concerned about this as I know the park owner is an honest hard working woman who believes in what she is doing. Also bed publicity like this could ruin my life at the park.
> 
> *ALL I CAN SAY TO EVERYBODY THAT IS LOOKING FOR THE DREAM - YOU MUST COME AND SEE FOR YOURSELF. IF YOUR A SERIOUS BUYER THEN YOU WILL NOT NEED TO LOOK ANY FURTHER. I HAVE SEEN IT GROW AND MATURE. THERE IS NO OTHER PARK LIKE IT IN SPAIN. MAKE AN APPOINTMENT WITH THE OWNER AND MEET HER YOURSELF *


----------



## Claire la richarde

Whitehouse said:


> Hi
> Also my daughter tells me there is a prison in the locality of Alhaurin de la Torre, is it close by?


The prison is at Finca La Moraga, 29130 Alhaurin De La Torre

Put "Finca La Moraga" and "Alhaurin De La Torre" into Google and click on Maps and it will appear.

Malaga Monte Parc is apparently midway between Alhaurin De Le Torre and Alhaurin Del Grande on the A404.


----------



## Suenneil

Whitehouse said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to this forum and came across your reply to an enquiry regarding the Malaga Monte Parc Holiday Village. Me and my husband are looking for a park home near to Malaga Airport and close to Alhaurin el Grande where my daughter is thinking of buying a park home also. We want to be near to her and I was considering visiting the Monte Parc.
> 
> Could you give me any info? We are looking to retire next year and wondered how expensive it would be to live on this park. Do they have resale Mobile Homes for sale also? What is the average weekly running costs would you say and how would you rate the location and facilities there? Did you buy from the site office or through an agent?
> 
> Lots of questions I know but I believe in researching this type of venture, I hope you don't mind me contacting you.
> 
> Also my daughter tells me there is a prison in the locality of Alhaurin de la Torre, is it close by?
> 
> Many thanks for any advice / info you can provide.


Hi there ... welcome!

Yes there is a prison in Alhaurin de la Torre - but I wouldnt worry about it !!! to my knowledge there arent any specific problems in that area as a result of it being there!!! in fact Alhaurin de la Torre is a lovely place! my fellow Mod Jojo lives there and I know she rates it very highly.

The parc you mention has its own website with lots of useful info on there so I have copied the link below for you to take a look 

Mobile Homes Abroad Mobile Homes Costa del Sol Spain Static Caravans and Campsites

Take care and good luck!
Sue :ranger:


----------



## jojo

Whitehouse said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to this forum and came across your reply to an enquiry regarding the Malaga Monte Parc Holiday Village. Me and my husband are looking for a park home near to Malaga Airport and close to Alhaurin el Grande where my daughter is thinking of buying a park home also. We want to be near to her and I was considering visiting the Monte Parc.
> 
> Could you give me any info? We are looking to retire next year and wondered how expensive it would be to live on this park. Do they have resale Mobile Homes for sale also? What is the average weekly running costs would you say and how would you rate the location and facilities there? Did you buy from the site office or through an agent?
> 
> Lots of questions I know but I believe in researching this type of venture, I hope you don't mind me contacting you.
> 
> Also my daughter tells me there is a prison in the locality of Alhaurin de la Torre, is it close by?
> 
> Many thanks for any advice / info you can provide.


Hi, yes I live in a village just outside of Alhaurin de la torre, called El Romeral. The Prison is about a mile away from my house !!! It apparently has the mayors of Marbella and Estapone as residents at the mo (they were naughty!!). Its never been a problem, it looks very secure and you really dont notice its there at all, altho you can see it in the distance, it looks very secure and modern !! 

I dont know anything at all about the caravan park at all!! But I've read on here that theres one??

Alhaurin de la Torre is beautiful. Its clean, modern, busy and is predominantly Spanish. It has all mod cons, including a state of the art Leisure centre. I love it. As you know, Alhaurin El Grande is a bit further up the road and thats a lively, busy town with lots of bars and restaurants and that is predominantly British

Jo xxx


----------



## Whitehouse

jojo said:


> Hi, yes I live in a village just outside of Alhaurin de la torre, called El Romeral. The Prison is about a mile away from my house !!! It apparently has the mayors of Marbella and Estapone as residents at the mo (they were naughty!!). Its never been a problem, it looks very secure and you really dont notice its there at all, altho you can see it in the distance, it looks very secure and modern !!
> 
> I dont know anything at all about the caravan park at all!! But I've read on here that theres one??
> 
> Alhaurin de la Torre is beautiful. Its clean, modern, busy and is predominantly Spanish. It has all mod cons, including a state of the art Leisure centre. I love it. As you know, Alhaurin El Grande is a bit further up the road and thats a lively, busy town with lots of bars and restaurants and that is predominantly British
> 
> Jo xxx



Thanks for all the info folks. We are going over in October to have a look around and I know my daughter to keep to have a look at Alhaurin el Grande, didn't know it was predominantly british. 

I was hoping someone on here had a mobile on Malaga Monte Parc Holiday Village and could give me an insight into life on there.

If anyone does pick up my message I would be very glad to hear from you.

Thanks all once again !


----------



## sweetie

Hi
I am a mobile home owner on Malaga Monte Parc, and have seen it grow for the past 18 months.It is a small site (which I prefer) and recently The Hub (its small bar/restaurant) opened and has social evenings every friday. It supermarket is superbly stocked with lots of british food and is reasonably priced. Also there is a spanish venta next door that does a menu del dia for 6 euros. Great food. Near to Malaga Monte Parc is the Lauro golf that also offering bowls Nearby are the towns of Alhaurin el Grande (very british) and Alhaurin De La Torre (very spanish), so you can take your choice. What I like about Malaga Monte Parc is that it is so near to the airport. If I need transport there, the office will arrange it. The internet in the beginning was a bit hit and miss, but we have no problems now, and calls using skype to britain are free. It is very british, but also has spanish, portuguese, and scandanavian travellers using the touring side. There is the prison, but this is not near to Malaga Monte Parc. Hope this helps


----------



## Whitehouse

Thanks for the info Sweetie, so how many mobile homes are on the site? 

Do you find the cost of living - elec. gas bottles, etc. and food to cost more than the UK?

We will be retiring on a state pension with some savings but were hoping not to have to supplement our pensions too much for basics. Obviously we will probably need a car but apart from this what do things like internet, sky tv etc. tend to cost?

I have contacted the Malaga Mont Parc office about available mobile homes for sale but have received no response.

Do you happen to know if there are any for sale at the moment and how large are the plots?

We too want to be close to the airport, hence our interest in this park which we are visiting mid October.

Any info you think might be helpful would be appreciated.

Thanks.

Jan. 









sweetie said:


> Hi
> I am a mobile home owner on Malaga Monte Parc, and have seen it grow for the past 18 months.It is a small site (which I prefer) and recently The Hub (its small bar/restaurant) opened and has social evenings every friday. It supermarket is superbly stocked with lots of british food and is reasonably priced. Also there is a spanish venta next door that does a menu del dia for 6 euros. Great food. Near to Malaga Monte Parc is the Lauro golf that also offering bowls Nearby are the towns of Alhaurin el Grande (very british) and Alhaurin De La Torre (very spanish), so you can take your choice. What I like about Malaga Monte Parc is that it is so near to the airport. If I need transport there, the office will arrange it. The internet in the beginning was a bit hit and miss, but we have no problems now, and calls using skype to britain are free. It is very british, but also has spanish, portuguese, and scandanavian travellers using the touring side. There is the prison, but this is not near to Malaga Monte Parc. Hope this helps


----------



## jojo

sweetie said:


> Hi
> I am a mobile home owner on Malaga Monte Parc, and have seen it grow for the past 18 months.It is a small site (which I prefer) and recently The Hub (its small bar/restaurant) opened and has social evenings every friday. It supermarket is superbly stocked with lots of british food and is reasonably priced. Also there is a spanish venta next door that does a menu del dia for 6 euros. Great food. Near to Malaga Monte Parc is the Lauro golf that also offering bowls Nearby are the towns of Alhaurin el Grande (very british) and Alhaurin De La Torre (very spanish), so you can take your choice. What I like about Malaga Monte Parc is that it is so near to the airport. If I need transport there, the office will arrange it. The internet in the beginning was a bit hit and miss, but we have no problems now, and calls using skype to britain are free. It is very british, but also has spanish, portuguese, and scandanavian travellers using the touring side. There is the prison, but this is not near to Malaga Monte Parc. Hope this helps


Well the word "on the street" around here is that the Caravan Park "used" to be quite rough, lots of brits, drunken fights, brawls etc... BUT, it has recently been taken over by a welsh lady (Is that you Sweetie??) who has turned the place around. It now has a good reputation and is a really nice place!!!! 

As I say, this is what is being said locally, nothing to do with my thoughts. I havent even been there, altho I must go and take a look!! I assume the bar is open to non residents?! I promise I wont start any drunken fights

Jo xx


----------



## Guest

We have had a couple near us that have been shut down as they were deemed to now be illegal. There is howevere another one called Caravaning La Manga which has vbeen going for years and still contuinues to grow. Prices on the caravan sites like prices on houses etc have also fallen quite a bit so haggle and hunt for the one you want


----------



## jkchawner

Whitehouse said:


> Thanks for the info Sweetie, so how many mobile homes are on the site?
> 
> Do you find the cost of living - elec. gas bottles, etc. and food to cost more than the UK?
> 
> We will be retiring on a state pension with some savings but were hoping not to have to supplement our pensions too much for basics. Obviously we will probably need a car but apart from this what do things like internet, sky tv etc. tend to cost?
> 
> I have contacted the Malaga Mont Parc office about available mobile homes for sale but have received no response.
> 
> Do you happen to know if there are any for sale at the moment and how large are the plots?
> 
> We too want to be close to the airport, hence our interest in this park which we are visiting mid October.
> 
> Any info you think might be helpful would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Jan.


have a look at this one 

Luxury 2 Bedroom Mobile Home on Park in Malaga Spain on eBay (end time 09-Aug-09 00:39:32 BST)

we was thinking about buying it but after having a chat and other offer's we are leaving it. it is very very nice and i do no that they will come down 4 grand on that price. thats a real bargain. let me no how u get on.


----------



## jandjlin

sonbabe said:


> Hi,i am a newbie so hope i have done this right
> I dont live in spain yet but looking to move over there permantley in the next few months in mobile home on a park site.I was close to buying one on a parc until i found out at the last minute that the owners were trying to screw me for more money.i then discovered that they had mislead me from start to finish.With mobile parks do not touch a parc called (m/monte Parc) this is a new parc whom i was referred to by ((spain/p/homes))apparantly these have ruined quite a few peoples lives through deception and taking peoples money, even some of mine. i have heard bad news on these.But all though this happened to me it hasnt put me off.you just have to have your witts about you and not have the wool pulled over your eyes.Good luck anyway . if you need to ask anything about this i will try to help anyone.because whose dream wants to be turned into a nightmare.


we moved on malaga Mont parc over a yrs ago ,not a good move.trouble ,trouble trouble,but as elvis would say,,caught in a trap


----------



## jojo

jandjlin said:


> we moved on malaga Mont parc over a yrs ago ,not a good move.trouble ,trouble trouble,but as elvis would say,,caught in a trap



I heard that it was a really nice place now??

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9

jojo said:


> I heard that it was a really nice place now??
> 
> Jo xxx


Never been there, will never go, once stayed two nights in a 'mobile home' by a river in Canada.....never again. I am since then probably quite unfairly prejudiced against these things. I suppose it would be OK if there were strict rules and regulations about who was allowed in and no doubt equipment and facilities in these places have hugely improved since my unpleasant experience but I think I would prefer a (large) tent on the beach - however as the saying goes, 'Sobre los gustos, no hay disputos' .......
Those large motor homes look as if they would be great for a touring holiday but they must be difficult to manoeuvre on narrow roads. I've just had a rather nerve-wracking experience of driving our LandRover Disco up a high narrow mountain path wide enough only for one vehicle with sheer drops of several hundred metres ....and then down again. That was bad enough.
And all in the cause of finding a new walk for Azorito.


----------



## xabiaxica

poppy52 said:


> hi there
> 
> would like info on yor experiences/advice on living permanetly on mobile home parks in spain
> 
> thank you


edit - note to self - look at date of post before answering


----------



## jandjlin

Hi,most inportant is were to live,choose area,then site ,spend as much time as you can there before buying,ask lots of questions take notes,take photos as much detail as you can.if possible rent on site ,check webb site .all details true and correct.once you have purchased handed money over things and owners can change...its harder to get out than in..small sites are not always the best,often less facilities ..have all paperwork checked,don't just go on trust..its much harder to sell than buy...ask lots of questions nothing on trust.....get as much as you can in writing...it can be good if you get it right...good luck


----------



## jandjlin

*mobile homes in spain*



poppy52 said:


> hi there
> 
> would like info on yor experiences/advice on living permanetly on mobile home parks in spain
> 
> thank you


Hi ,have lived in spain for just over 2 years,1 year 10 months on a mobile home site near Malaga, my wife loves the slow life ,i need more activity and love the seafront.we also have a home in the uk and return about 6 times a year.myself i dont like static parks and prefer bricks built properties,this is my choice not my wifes and many others.we are thinking of putting our park home on the market but not 100% yet. we will be lookin for around £33,500 resale ,when if we do decide to sell. most people are quite happy living this life .choose the right site ask a lot of questions from site redidents ,dont just ask owners or salesmen,take time....hope this helps get it right and you will enjoy it,,,,,hope this helps


----------



## Maddalena

jandjlin said:


> Hi ,have lived in spain for just over 2 years,1 year 10 months on a mobile home site near Malaga, my wife loves the slow life ,i need more activity and love the seafront.we also have a home in the uk and return about 6 times a year.myself i dont like static parks and prefer bricks built properties,this is my choice not my wifes and many others.we are thinking of putting our park home on the market but not 100% yet. we will be lookin for around £33,500 resale ,when if we do decide to sell. most people are quite happy living this life .choose the right site ask a lot of questions from site redidents ,dont just ask owners or salesmen,take time....hope this helps get it right and you will enjoy it,,,,,hope this helps


Hi J and J. Can you explain one of your previous posts about "trouble, trouble, trouble"? I mean, is it just that the lifestyle does not suit you, as you say you crave more activity? Thanks...Maddie


----------



## smudge11

Whitehouse said:


> Thanks for all the info folks. We are going over in October to have a look around and I know my daughter to keep to have a look at Alhaurin el Grande, didn't know it was predominantly british.
> 
> I was hoping someone on here had a mobile on Malaga Monte Parc Holiday Village and could give me an insight into life on there.
> 
> If anyone does pick up my message I would be very glad to hear from you.
> 
> Thanks all once again !


Are you interested in a mobile home on Malaga Monte Parc as there is a resale available?


----------



## SaritaC

smudge11 said:


> Are you interested in a mobile home on Malaga Monte Parc as there is a resale available?


I might be quite interested in hearing about it, I went there today to have a look round with my parents who are thinking of renting or buying one. Send me a PM please. I also want to be told about the "trouble trouble trouble" because it all looked quite calm to me!! My parents are definitely not into drunken brawls so I want the warts and all story please, if indeed there is one...


----------



## Maddalena

SaritaC said:


> I might be quite interested in hearing about it, I went there today to have a look round with my parents who are thinking of renting or buying one. Send me a PM please. I also want to be told about the "trouble trouble trouble" because it all looked quite calm to me!! My parents are definitely not into drunken brawls so I want the warts and all story please, if indeed there is one...


We ALL want an explanation of the "trouble, trouble, trouble". I asked for it a long time ago!! Would still like the answer!!!!


----------



## jojo

I live near this caravan park and it has to be said that locally it used to have a bad reputation for drunken brawls, fights and general rowdiness. That said. I believe it was taken over by a lovely Welsh lady a while ago who apparently has turned it around and it no longer has the reputation. Was the previous reputation deserved anyway???? Well it only takes a couple of occasions for things to be blown up out of all proportion????? 

But if I were to look at this place with a serious view to living there, I would go there for several unannounced visits, especially as late as possible on a Friday/Saturday night and see for myself before committing.

Jo xxx


----------



## Maddalena

jojo said:


> I live near this caravan park and it has to be said that locally it used to have a bad reputation for drunken brawls, fights and general rowdiness. That said. I believe it was taken over by a lovely Welsh lady a while ago who apparently has turned it around and it no longer has the reputation. Was the previous reputation deserved anyway???? Well it only takes a couple of occasions for things to be blown up out of all proportion?????
> 
> But if I were to look at this place with a serious view to living there, I would go there for several unannounced visits, especially as late as possible on a Friday/Saturday night and see for myself before committing.
> 
> Jo xxx


Yep, good thinking, Jo. I've been places that seem lovely till late in the evening when the racket gets started...


----------



## smudge11

SaritaC said:


> I might be quite interested in hearing about it, I went there today to have a look round with my parents who are thinking of renting or buying one. Send me a PM please. I also want to be told about the "trouble trouble trouble" because it all looked quite calm to me!! My parents are definitely not into drunken brawls so I want the warts and all story please, if indeed there is one...




Have sent you a PM with details.

For everyone elses benefit,there has never been a drunken brawl here as the site rukes are quite clear.All noise stops at midnight if you can call people laughing noise.The gates are locked at 9/30pm and only people from the site can then get in and out.It is very tranquil.I do not know where the rumour started about any trouble but it now needs to be quoshed as it is totally untrue


----------



## jojo

smudge11 said:


> Have sent you a PM with details.
> 
> For everyone elses benefit,there has never been a drunken brawl here as the site rules are quite clear.All noise stops at midnight if you can call people laughing noise.The gates are locked at 9/30pm and only people from the site can then get in and out.It is very tranquil.I do not know where the rumour started about any trouble but it now needs to be quoshed as it is totally untrue



If we're talking about the caravan park between Alhaurin de la torre and el grande then yes. Any bad reputation that it may or may not have had in the past isnt the reputation it has now, so maybe we shouldnt mention that again. You have to go and look and see its merits and personal pitfalls (if any) for yourself!

I've not ever been there so I cant comment on what its like tho

Jo xxx


----------



## Viking1

jojo said:


> If we're talking about the caravan park between Alhaurin de la torre and el grande then yes. Any bad reputation that it may or may not have had in the past isnt the reputation it has now, so maybe we shouldnt mention that again. You have to go and look and see its merits and personal pitfalls (if any) for yourself!
> 
> I've not ever been there so I cant comment on what its like tho
> 
> Jo xxx


JoJo

As you appear to live quite close to this site perhaps it would be useful if you called in at some point.

I am sure interested members would value your opinions after you have visited the site, spoken to some of the residents and reported accordingly on this forum.

Hoping that you can find the time to do it.

Regards

Viking1


----------



## jojo

Viking1 said:


> JoJo
> 
> As you appear to live quite close to this site perhaps it would be useful if you called in at some point.
> 
> I am sure interested members would value your opinions after you have visited the site, spoken to some of the residents and reported accordingly on this forum.
> 
> Hoping that you can find the time to do it.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Viking1


Do I assume you are the owner Viking?? I would love to visit at some point. I'm in the UK right now for a family visit and I am also still nursing a broken knee. But I would love to visit and see what its all about!!! So I may venture in at some point

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

Viking1 said:


> JoJo
> 
> As you appear to live quite close to this site perhaps it would be useful if you called in at some point.
> 
> I am sure interested members would value your opinions after you have visited the site, spoken to some of the residents and reported accordingly on this forum.
> 
> Hoping that you can find the time to do it.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Viking1


Well I just had a drive around the caravan park and it seems lovely!! Quite small and quiet, a swimming pool at the bottom and all looks well tended and nice, I didnt get out of the car tho. I went for a look because I wanted to find the bar "Finca Indiana" which is opposite the caravan park, theres an Amature Dramitic group meeting there tonight which I may have a go at ???!!!?

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> Well I just had a drive around the caravan park and it seems lovely!! Quite small and quiet, a swimming pool at the bottom and all looks well tended and nice, I didnt get out of the car tho. I went for a look because I wanted to find the bar "Finca Indiana" which is opposite the caravan park, theres an Amature Dramitic group meeting there tonight which I may have a go at ???!!!?
> 
> Jo xxx


are they doing Long John Silver?


perfect with your leg






how is it anyway?


----------



## jojo

xabiachica said:


> are they doing Long John Silver?
> 
> 
> perfect with your leg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how is it anyway?



Oh very funny!

I'm not sure what they're doing, in fact I'd better dash or I'll be late!! Legs okish, no plaster or splint now, its too hot!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## yellie38

*Mobile home site*



memoia said:


> Hello Poppy,
> 
> I live on a prodominantly British site where the mobile homes are owned by young at heart senior citizens.
> 
> We have everything we want including: restaurant/bar dance hall/ swimming pool/ 2 bowling greens/ shop/ internet connection/ and lots of fun in the sun.
> 
> This is a beautiful part where you would be wise to learn some of the language because once we leave the site, we are in the proper Spain.
> 
> The site fees are very reasonable and the British owners will do everything in their power to make their residents happy.
> 
> I noticed a picture of a dog as your icon and would advise that no dogs are allowed here. This assures peace at night for everyone.
> 
> Memoia. Perulaca, Los Gallardos, 40 miles North of Almeria


Hello,

Have just read your thread on the mobile home site that you are on, please can you private message me with details and contacts of your site, we are looking to buy mobile home and need as much info on sites as possible, there are companies out there that offer 3 day visits, but dont want the hard sell stuff, need good honest information.
Thankyou.


----------



## Classified

I live on a residential park not far from the famous Flamingo Lakes, inland, beautiful mountain views, great walks, typical spanish village nearby, lived here for 6 years since the park opened, this park accepts pets. I pay 312 euros per month, my plot is 200 sq m. We have a swimming pool and a pool bar, a gym and two bowling greens. PM me if you want more details or directions to look around the area. There are 4 more parks nearby.


----------



## yellie38

*Mobile Home Sites....*



Classified said:


> I live on a residential park not far from the famous Flamingo Lakes, inland, beautiful mountain views, great walks, typical spanish village nearby, lived here for 6 years since the park opened, this park accepts pets. I pay 312 euros per month, my plot is 200 sq m. We have a swimming pool and a pool bar, a gym and two bowling greens. PM me if you want more details or directions to look around the area. There are 4 more parks nearby.


Hi,

Thanks for your quick reply, havent been on here for so long I have forgotten how to PM you....I do need to ask you some questions ie...other costs but would prefer not to do this as a public post...or is that what you do now...just hit the reply button.....long day working in london...!!

Regards,

Yellie38


----------



## Classified

yellie38 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply, havent been on here for so long I have forgotten how to PM you....I do need to ask you some questions ie...other costs but would prefer not to do this as a public post...or is that what you do now...just hit the reply button.....long day working in london...!!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Yellie38


Hi, if you click onto my name it should come up with my personal mail box?


----------



## yellie38

Classified said:


> Hi, if you click onto my name it should come up with my personal mail box?


Hi,

Tried to click on you but no personal mailbox came up...just your stats etc.....am I missing something here? lol.

Yellie38


----------



## MaidenScotland

yellie38 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Tried to click on you but no personal mailbox came up...just your stats etc.....am I missing something here? lol.
> 
> Yellie38




Once you have made 5 postings the private message facility comes into play


----------



## Classified

yellie38 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Tried to click on you but no personal mailbox came up...just your stats etc.....am I missing something here? lol.
> 
> Yellie38


so keep doing posts, can you ask me any questions via the forum


----------



## yellie38

*Mobile Homes*



Classified said:


> so keep doing posts, can you ask me any questions via the forum


Thanks for the quick reply.

Just wanted to know the monthly costs approx, not particularly food, the cost of gas and electric were the main questions, and are the site rents for where you are reasonable, how close are supermarkets, and roughly the weather from Nov to April, the idea is to spend 6 months there during the winter where its cold in UK and back to UK for the summer. also If the mobile was sited mid year would the whole rent for that year become due or is it pro rata.

Well thats it for now classified but I'm sure that I will be back in touch with more that I've forgotten.

Regards,

Yellie38


----------



## yellie38

MaidenScotland said:


> Once you have made 5 postings the private message facility comes into play


Oh thanks I had forgot..its been a long time since I have been on here.....lol

Regards,


----------



## Terry ferguson

Hi new to this so plz excuse me

We currently have a 5yr old static caravan in scotland and would like to move it to Spain

Looking for advice on location costs do and donts and advice 

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica

Terry ferguson said:


> Hi new to this so plz excuse me
> 
> We currently have a 5yr old static caravan in scotland and would like to move it to Spain
> 
> Looking for advice on location costs do and donts and advice
> 
> Thanks


:welcome:

there are tons of static sites up & down the coast - whereabouts in Spain do you like?
that's probably the best place to start


----------



## Jumar

Like Xabiachica said, you need to know where in Spain you want to be. On the other hand it may be more expensive to transport your static caravan to Spain than to buy something already sited here. Saying that, PLEASE be very careful of any site here. Make sure that they have full permissions to have statics. As someone who has had connections with static sites, I would tell anyone to check with a lawyer and the local town halls to make sure that any sites are legal before either buying or siting your own caravan. Many sites opened when the property market was doing well and tried to get on the action on the back of that but many of these sites are illegally operating and could be closed sometime in the future. 

Please be careful whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Terry ferguson

Thanks for the reply 

Probably looking at coastal and easy access to airport but am willing to look at any recommendations
Especially suitable with young family


----------



## Terry ferguson

Thanks for the reply

Do you have any ideas

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica

Terry ferguson said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> Probably looking at coastal and easy access to airport but am willing to look at any recommendations
> Especially suitable with young family


we have one in my town - I have several friends who live there - we're halfway between Alicante & Valencia airports 

I don't know if you can bring your own van or if you have to buy one already onsite though

you can contact them here Camping Bungalows El Naranjal | Javea, Alicante. Playa, costa |


will you be retiring here?


----------



## Terry ferguson

It will be used for family holidays and seasonal breaks


----------



## xabiaxica

Terry ferguson said:


> It will be used for family holidays and seasonal breaks


that site I linked to would be great then - it has lots of facilities such as a swimming pool & clubhouse - & it's not far from the beach


----------



## JessicaUK

Does anybody know any parks in Northern Spain who have any static homes for sales?


----------

